# Shaun das Schaf: Ufo Alarm - Der neue Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Shaun das Schaf: Ufo Alarm - Der neue Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Shaun das Schaf: Ufo Alarm - Der neue Trailer*


----------



## BONZAYMAN (8. April 2019)

Guckt das hier jemand?


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

BONZAYMAN schrieb:


> Guckt das hier jemand?


Ich habe das früher, als mein Sohn noch kleiner war, öfter mal mit ihm zusammen geguckt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. April 2019)

Meine Tochter (3) wird es feiern und Papa wird auch seinen Spaß haben. SdS ist an sich sehr lustig und erinnert irgendwie mit einem wohlig warmen Gefühl an die Kindheit mit Roadrunner, Bugs Bunny etc. Schon komisch, mit den meisten Kinofilmen kann ich nichts mehr anfangen und selbst die modernen Marvel-Filme lassen mich inzwischen kalt, aber auf so etwas kindgerechtes mit simplen Humor stehe ich voll drauf.


----------

